# My clever girl



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your girl!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations! Impressive! We just completed the ORT test in NACSW but am looking at the AKC tests. How does the "buried" search work?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good girl! Congratulations!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

So exciting! Congratulations !


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Congratulations- we are doing a second level scenting class with our 10 month old Golden and we are thinking about doing the CKC Instinct and the the Novice. We are just starting outdoor searches. Love to hear about your training process.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Congratulations. My nephew switched from Pit Bulls after his last died of cancer to a Brittany. I have not seen her yet, buthe is crazy about her.


----------



## GrandmaToGoldens (Jul 2, 2019)

Deborus12 said:


> Congratulations! Impressive! We just completed the ORT test in NACSW but am looking at the AKC tests. How does the "buried" search work?


I’m competing in ANKC in Australia. We don’t have the buried search at this stage. It would be interesting.


----------



## GrandmaToGoldens (Jul 2, 2019)

3 goldens said:


> Congratulations. My nephew switched from Pit Bulls after his last died of cancer to a Brittany. I have not seen her yet, buthe is crazy about her.


I’m crazy about my other dogs and my son’s two Golden Retrievers who are my long term lodgers, but I must admit to being particularly crazy about my Brittany. She is happy, loving and so much cleverer than most dogs.


----------



## Alfie Rock (7 mo ago)

Congratulations! She's great! You both actually, because I know that it's been a big work done.


----------

